# optoma hd20 issues after bulb, color flicker



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow ive been searching for hours on how to get input on a video i can show, and coming up with nothing......
seems like with all this tech nowadays it would be really easy. I tried to select a video but its over the 20mb limit and my phone is set to minimum settings which is HD. I can do 2k and 4k video though LOL. Like i need that on my phone.....so dumb.... Theres no home theater facebook page to post, just the sight that links back to here.

theres really no other way??


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

ProjectorCentral User Group | Anyone know what this issue is


Anyone know what this issue is? Replaced bulb thought it was fixed. About 5 minutes in with a signal it started this flicker. I then cleaned the entire PJ. color wheel looks OK. Now it only stays...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

Relax and explain what is happening or not happening. Forget your phone. If your question is about your projector, provide some information about what is happening. Forget the phone in this... just explain what happens when you try to display a TV show or movie without the phone being involved. If you are asking about the projector, let's focus on the projector and not muddy the water with the phone being involved. Use the projector to display movies or TV shows... what are the problems and what did you do before the problems started. Again, forget the phone for now. It's adding another layer of confusion at this point.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

First off its a pj someone wanted me to try to fix. I got it with a bulb out. Orderd a cheap bulb ran great for 5 mintes then started this color flicker thing....

Ok so there is a video on utube somewhere where the guys color wheels was missing part of the black marking. Thats the exact flicker i get. he put a new wheel in. My wheel black mark is perfect. But, ill paste this in from what i posted elsewhere. I get rather involved once commited LOL.

Well this is fun. deciced to check the color wheel mark. Got my flashlight out and ya, looks fine. Currently have the cover off and running it. Noticing that if i shine my flashlight too close to the wheel or sensor that it triggers the same color flicker. Removing the light makes it go back to normal immediately. Hmm ok. I read something on high altitude mode. Have that on currently and is working fine. Decided to test it against my BenQ W500 that apparently wont die LOL The optoma is way brighter obviously with twice the lumen ouput but the colors look better. I would describe my BenQ like more yellowish?? anyhow having them pointing at the same screen and covering each lens for instant transition i find out that i was reflecting the lens light back into the sensor/wheel area makes the Optoma shut down with a bulb error message. This happens consistently. Hmm, ok. So maybe i do have a bad sensor? Or my other thoughts is that this new bulb is too bright contaminating the wheel/sensor.

Whats your thoughts??

Ok so i put the cover back on, and it immediately color flickers for a second then turns off with bulb error.....its totaly because of too much light in wrong area/sensor reading incorrectly.....


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

So the new $100 bulb works just fine. The cheap bulb was causing too much light or getting too bright after it warmed up i guess. Man i thought there would be a little more action around here. I guess its figure it yourself nowadays......too bad forums used to be great!! Im talking forums in general. Most of my favorites are gone.....


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

Be glad the problem was that simple. When you put a NON-Epson lamp in an Epson projector (this happened to me with 20xx series and 40xx series Epson projectors), even though the NON-Epson lamp appears IDENTICAL in every feature and every dimension, and every material used in the original $300 Epson lamp, the projector has an internal beeper that starts going off every time you start the projector with the NON-Epson lamp installed. You can purchase replacement lamps that look identical in every way, even when you use tools to check measurements. There appears to be no difference between the Epson and NON-Epson clone lamps... but the Epson lamp is $300 and the NON-Epson replacements are $70 or so. The beep -------- beep --------- beep the projector starts doing isn't TERRIBLY loud, but you hear it all the time except during the loudest parts of a movie. The new lamp produces the same quality and quantity of light as the original Epson projection lamps... if it wasn't for the constant beeping with the cheap lamp installed, there would not be a problem with the cheap lamps. I tried disassembling the Epson projector specifically to find and silence the beeper on the circuit board. Unfortunately, I never found a beep-emitter on the circuit board and was concerned about any further disassembly due to potential problems with alignment of optical path devices.


----------

